# Cinema Screen design in LG TV



## akshat khurana (Sep 4, 2012)

LG are calling their new range of TVs as having Cinema Screen design? What exactly is a cinema screen and does it mean better picture quality or viewing experience?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 4, 2012)

yea...its the new design...with bezel said to be upto just 1mm thin


----------



## akshat khurana (Sep 5, 2012)

abhidev said:


> yea...its the new design...with bezel said to be upto just 1mm thin



1 mm design??? wow...Is it applicable in all models or some specific ones??


----------



## abhidev (Sep 6, 2012)

akshat khurana said:


> 1 mm design??? wow...Is it applicable in all models or some specific ones??



its available with those where LG is pushing it with the name 'Cinema Screen'


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes, indeed LG Smart TV has a Cinema Screen design, in obvious reference to the innovations that have been adopted for a better TV experience. The wide screen design is punctuated by a very thin bezel, which makes for a theater like immersive experience while watching in 3D. Features like 3D Depth Control, 3D Sound zooming and Magic Motion Remote further compliment the experience.


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 7, 2012)

SO can we say cinema screen is a name which LG gave to their current crops of 3D TVs lie they had given earlier the name of cinema 3d to their 2011 models.


----------



## LGWRGreg (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi akshat khurana. LG WRman Greg here!

Thank you for showing interest in one of our products! The Cinema Screen Design is known for having a super thin bezel, and we named it such because it gives you a cinematic experience when watching 3D content.  The thin bezel gives you a much more immersive experience while you are watching your favorite shows or movies.  Our hope is that your viewing experience on this TV will be as pleasurable as watching movies at the theatre!

If you have any more questions feel free to ask or check out the official site for more info at *www.lg.com/in/3d-tvLG.

WRman Greg out!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 2, 2012)

LGWRGreg said:


> Hi akshat khurana. LG WRman Greg here!
> 
> Thank you for showing interest in one of our products! The Cinema Screen Design is known for having a super thin bezel, and we named it such because it gives you a cinematic experience when watching 3D content.  The thin bezel gives you a much more immersive experience while you are watching your favorite shows or movies.  Our hope is that your viewing experience on this TV will be as pleasurable as watching movies at the theatre!
> 
> ...



Hey Sherlock
I am looking forward to get a 3d Tv soon so I just wanna ask how this cinema screen design is going to differentiate itself from other brands?
What advantage in terms of getting the best PQ??

Sam22 out.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 2, 2012)

Technically speaking, the Cinema Screen Design is simply the aesthetic exterior of the TV and doesn't affect the picture quality at all.  However, the design of the TV can also affect your experience watching TV.  For example, having a near bezel-less design can help you have a more immersive experience with your TV -- the picture will look like it's floating in the middle of the air!

If you have any more questions, let me know!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## ziaul (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sherlock,
This is a question for you, does LG provide extended warranty? If yes, what are the charges for different model?

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 4, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Technically speaking, the Cinema Screen Design is simply the aesthetic exterior of the TV and doesn't affect the picture quality at all.  However, the design of the TV can also affect your experience watching TV.  For example, having a near bezel-less design can help you have a more immersive experience with your TV -- the picture will look like it's floating in the middle of the air!
> 
> If you have any more questions, let me know!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



SO IT means having a cinema screen design will mean to just have good looking TV and it won't better the PQ of the TV.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 7, 2012)

ziaul said:


> Hi Sherlock,
> This is a question for you, does LG provide extended warranty? If yes, what are the charges for different model?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ziaul



I will let you know as soon as I find out!  Prices on warranties can change -- not to mention they are different depending on where you buy the TV from, but I will do my best to find out the general price range for the warranties!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## ziaul (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Sherlock,
Thank you for posting back. I just want the price range and if it is possible to extend the warranty or not?

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 8, 2012)

ziaul said:


> Hi Sherlock,
> Thank you for posting back. I just want the price range and if it is possible to extend the warranty or not?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ziaul



You can get up a 3 year warranty extension, and that will set you back around Rs. 16,000.  Remember that figure is a ballpark figure that is subject to change!

If you have any other inquiries, feel free to ask!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## ziaul (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you Sherlock for the information.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Nov 19, 2012)

Cinema Screen Design is actually a design feature of LG Smart TV. While it has no role in improving PQ, it certainly improves watching experience by minimizing the TV frame - and this has a perceptible effect when watching in 3D.


----------



## anshchaturvedi438 (Nov 22, 2012)

What is so special about Cinema Screen Design of LG 3D TV? I mean, even the Samsung models look nearly the same - the same screen size, the same thin bezel.


----------



## Soham Roy (Nov 22, 2012)

I have seen the demo of the Cinema Screen design 32LM3410 sometime back at a LG Shoppe. I believe the name LG choose for its current crop of 3D TV is akin to the Cinema like experience, where we have no distraction of an outer frame of a TV. That’s the only advantage I see of a thin outer frame.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 26, 2012)

anshchaturvedi438 said:


> What is so special about Cinema Screen Design of LG 3D TV? I mean, even the Samsung models look nearly the same - the same screen size, the same thin bezel.



Well, by no means is the design a primary factor in buying a television, but I would say that for some, it does play a small part.  Think of it this way: why do people buy certain furniture?  Well, the primary reason would be for the utility.  You buy a sofa based on how comfortable it is, and a table based on where you'll be placing it.  But a secondary reason for a lot of furniture purchases is for the design.  Beautiful furniture definitely sets the mood of a living room, and makes you eager to get back home from work!  Likewise, LG put a lot of thought into the design of the TV because, well, it feels nice to have pretty things in your house!  Like I said, however, the design of the TV in no way affects the picture quality, and therefore, should not be a primary deciding factor when purchasing one, but if everything is the same to begin with, you might as well make the prettier choice!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 27, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Well, by no means is the design a primary factor in buying a television, but I would say that for some, it does play a small part.  Think of it this way: why do people buy certain furniture?  Well, the primary reason would be for the utility.  You buy a sofa based on how comfortable it is, and a table based on where you'll be placing it.  But a secondary reason for a lot of furniture purchases is for the design.  Beautiful furniture definitely sets the mood of a living room, and makes you eager to get back home from work!  Likewise, LG put a lot of thought into the design of the TV because, well, it feels nice to have pretty things in your house!  Like I said, however, the design of the TV in no way affects the picture quality, and therefore, should not be a primary deciding factor when purchasing one, but if everything is the same to begin with, you might as well make the prettier choice!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



I agree with you on this but  LG has been promoting it's bezel less feature from quite long and If it doesn't effect the PQ of the TV then why there is so much buzz of the Bezel in LG Tv?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 27, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> I agree with you on this but  LG has been promoting it's bezel less feature from quite long and If it doesn't effect the PQ of the TV then why there is so much buzz of the Bezel in LG Tv?



It's similar to when the first "flat screen" televisions arrived.  Before the flat screen televisions, all you had were fat CRT TVs.  Nowadays, all TVs are essentially "flat screens".  So what's next in development?  Thin bezels.  Thin bezels are the new "flat screens", if you know what I mean.  LG is pretty much the company to popularize thin bezels.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 27, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> It's similar to when the first "flat screen" televisions arrived.  Before the flat screen televisions, all you had were fat CRT TVs.  Nowadays, all TVs are essentially "flat screens".  So what's next in development?  Thin bezels.  Thin bezels are the new "flat screens", if you know what I mean.  LG is pretty much the company to popularize thin bezels.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



So , If we summarize the end results, We can say that the bezel aren't going to have any effect on the PQ of the TV, It can just be used a design to boast of....


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 27, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> So , If we summarize the end results, We can say that the bezel aren't going to have any effect on the PQ of the TV, It can just be used a design to boast of....



Well, I guess if you put it that way, yes.  

But the narrow bezel looks so pretty!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Ankit Omar (Dec 5, 2012)

Going through the LG website, I noticed that some TVs have "Cinema 3D" design, while others - especially in the LM Series Smart TVs - have "Cinema Screen" design. Is there a difference between the two?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 5, 2012)

Ankit Omar said:


> Going through the LG website, I noticed that some TVs have "Cinema 3D" design, while others - especially in the LM Series Smart TVs - have "Cinema Screen" design. Is there a difference between the two?



Cinema 3D is a reference to the passive 3D technology used in LG 3D TVs.  The Cinema Screen Design is a reference the narrow bezel seen on the LM6400 to LM9600 LG TVs.

I hope this clears up your confusion!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## amisil (Feb 10, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Well, by no means is the design a primary factor in buying a television, but I would say that for some, it does play a small part.  Think of it this way: why do people buy certain furniture?  Well, the primary reason would be for the utility.  You buy a sofa based on how comfortable it is, and a table based on where you'll be placing it.  But a secondary reason for a lot of furniture purchases is for the design.  Beautiful furniture definitely sets the mood of a living room, and makes you eager to get back home from work!  Likewise, LG put a lot of thought into the design of the TV because, well, it feels nice to have pretty things in your house!  Like I said, however, the design of the TV in no way affects the picture quality, and therefore, should not be a primary deciding factor when purchasing one, but if everything is the same to begin with, you might as well make the prettier choice!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Dear Sherlock,

I was planning to buy a 42LM6410 but my local store was not having one on the display. Wondering whether this particular model comes with that 1mm thin bezel as it is not very clear from the image of the model included in sales catalogue currently available at my locality in India (Kolkata South, West Bengal). I downloaded the user manual and found that the Digital Audio out from this TV is through an optical port. It really limits connectivity of the TV to digital hi-fi systems/amplifiers not having an optical port. The TV also cannot be connected to 5.1/7.1 Ch home theater systems (very popular in India for connecting directly to dvd players) where the speaker jacks (RCA) need to be directly connected to the amplifier/ device (in this case the TV). Neither the TV sports a 3.5 mm audio out jack which could easily be used to take audio out to connect it to laptop/ mini hi-fi systems via RCA jacks (3.5 mm X 2 RCA cables to be specific). Does it have an HDMI out port? Does the package include an HDMI calbe?

Amitava Sil


----------

